# Outside Thermometer Placement



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Where do you put/mount permanantly/ an outside wireless thermometer transmitter?
It is supposed to be out of direct sunlight. I'd like to mount it somewhere and leave it.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Campntn, 
I think that I would put it in the aft corner of the out side cook center.
HAPPY CAMPING & GOD BLESS, Joel


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I put mine in one of the rear slide supports. I usually remember it's there when the slide stops 4 inches short of going all the way in.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have mine zip tied to the all thread rod under the propane cover, well protected from the weather and road spray and it does show an accurate temperature.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have often wondered the same thing. For now, I put mine on the portion of the pin box that is under the 5th overhang and in the shade. That way, I see it when I hookup and don't drive off without putting it away. I'm not sure where I might mount it permanently -- still thinking on that.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

vdub said:


> I have often wondered the same thing. For now, I put mine on the portion of the pin box that is under the 5th overhang and in the shade. That way, I see it when I hookup and don't drive off without putting it away. I'm not sure where I might mount it permanently -- still thinking on that.
> [snapback]45712[/snapback]​


ROFL!! that is where mine is too!!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ya get older and ya gotta think of little things like that 'cause ya ain't so sharp anymore.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I don't have a wireless. Just the thermocouple on the end of a wire. I set the thermometer on the valence above the sofa and drop the wire down behind the sofa into the storage compartment below it. Then I poke the probe out the hatch an inch or so. this works great on the 21rs layout.

Walter


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You might want to look into a wireless. We replace our factory clock with an atomic clock from Wal-Mart. The clock also has a built in indoor thermometer and, of course, the outdoor wireless. Works pretty nice. Believe the cost was $30.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine goes on the wheel chocks between the wheels. This is so it is under the wheel well and awning protected from the rain and in an obvious spot so we don't forget it.

Chris


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All I do is open the door. If it is cold I put on a jacket and if it warm, I make sure there is plently of cold beer in the fridge









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> All I do is open the door. If it is cold I put on a jacket and if it warm, I make sure there is plently of cold beer in the fridge


Huh, never thought of that! And if it's cold, the hot buttered rum?







Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I with Thor on this one









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

vdub said:


> You might want to look into a wireless. We replace our factory clock with an atomic clock from Wal-Mart. The clock also has a built in indoor thermometer and, of course, the outdoor wireless. Works pretty nice. Believe the cost was $30.
> [snapback]45743[/snapback]​


SAMS CLUB has them for less than a 20 spot right now.

Dang! I knew I should've bought two! sunny


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

We have one that removes from the mounting bracket. I put the bracket under the rear slide on the wall behind the spare tire where it is out of the sun and rain. I have it on my setup/teardown list to put the sender in or take it out. I also pull the batteries from the indoor unit when not in use. Works great. Cost me less than $20 at Walmart.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

My LaCrosse/Oregon Scientific monitors temp and humidity both inside and via the remote with display outside. I mounted the outside units bracket to the door for the outside stove and keep it inside that compartment when not in use. The awning shades it enough when in use. And is easy to read. Makes other people wonder what kind of security system I have when they see the red LED blink during the evening and dark hours.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> All I do is open the door. If it is cold I put on a jacket and if it warm, I make sure there is plently of cold beer in the fridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol what no beer when it's cold outside? lol


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We will partake of schnapps or brandy when it's chilly outside, for medicinal purposes only of course.









Bill


----------



## TNFiddler (Jun 13, 2005)

Random places that have shade : Picnic table, tongue, on the stack of wood underneath the rear slideout, etc. Nice thing about the wireless is that you can put it wherever you want and since one of advantages of camping is being mobile, you never know what side of the TT the sun will come up on your next trip!









TNF


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I picked up the wired type indoor/outdoor and ran the wire under the roller for the rear slide, mounting the sensorjust below to clear the slide when closed. Works great and is close to the bed so I know how to dress when I get up.

L8R
Paul


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I put a piece of velcro just below the jack switch under the overhang of our 5th wheel-- that way I don't forget to bring it in when we are hooking up. (I replaced the wall clock with an atomic clock from Sams) its nice to know the inside/ outside temps to see how well AC is working. Also we go camping about 7 weeks in the summer a lot of it totally out of contact boondocking in national forests etc. and it's embarassing shy to have to ask people what day it is. The clock gives day date moon phases as well as temp for about $20.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rtavi said:


> I put a piece of velcro just above the jack switch under the overhang of our 5th wheel-- that way I don't forget to bring it in when we are hooking up. (I replaced the wall clock with an atomic clock from Sams) its nice to know the inside/ outside temps to see how well AC is working. Also we go camping about 7 weeks in the summer a lot of it totally out of contact boondocking in national forests etc. and it's embarassing shy to have to ask people what day it is. The clock gives day date moon phases as well as temp for about $20.
> [snapback]103722[/snapback]​


We have a small weather station - from WalMart, of all places. Its free standing and gives us indoor/outdoor temps & humidity, 24hr barometric pressure, atomic clock (date/time), and moonphase. We velcro'd the external reader just outside the back door near the window. We'll see it easily when packing up and outside temps won't be impacted by having the reader near metal.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We have one of those clear electrostatic cling thermometers that sticks to the window. Can be easily removed and put on any window that's not in direct sun. Not sure how accurate it is, but it's close enough for us. It's been stuck to the outside of the window since we got the Outback 10 months ago and it's never moved.

Anyway, who cares what the temperature is as long as there's a campfire, beer and wine.

Wendy


----------



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

I place the sensor on the track of the rear slide... Out of the sun and out of reach of most little hands...

Go Flames Go...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> Anyway, who cares what the temperature is as long as there's a campfire, beer and wine.
> 
> Wendy


You said it









Thor


----------

